# PHP vs J2EE



## crazylamhe (Jul 23, 2012)

hi all,
This summer I did a course on J2EE, topics covered were JSP and Servlets, and an introduction to EJB.
I am currently in the 3rd year, pursuing B.Tech in Information Technology. I have heard from my friends that PHP is a language which is easier to learn and implement, as also PHP knowledge will be preferred by the recruiters over Java Enterprise(not Standard). Now that it's less than a year for companies to roll out in campus, I am confused as to :

1] Should study EJB and start making projects using Java Technologies

2] Should learn PHP as it is easier to learn(now that I have J2EE knowledge), and for the obvious benefits of PHP over J2EE

3] Should leave aside the topic at all and instead concentrate on other stuff(like making native apps using C++ or maybe open-source projects) as the IT Companies(read Giants) supposedly seek to hire undergrads proficient in those backgrounds rather than a Web-Developer(which require experience ??)   ?

Thanks In Advance.


P.S. : Moderators please move this thread to the desired section if it's not applicable for "Programming". I chose Programming because the thread entails languages PHP and Java.


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2012)

Corporates work onf JSP and ASP. PHP if you want to develop things independently and small scale companies prefer php.

Working on open source project is good.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 23, 2012)

> Should leave aside the topic at all and instead concentrate on other stuff(like making native apps using C++ or maybe open-source projects) as the IT Companies(read Giants) supposedly seek to hire undergrads proficient in those backgrounds rather than a Web-Developer(which require experience ??) ?




best option i think . Go for java also . Because they ask questions from it . For web development  choose one platform and language . And stick with it .


----------



## crazylamhe (Jul 23, 2012)

^Thanks. My main confusion is about platform and language only. As in the previous post by Faun, JSP is mainly used by the professionals, so does that count as  1 in an undergrad rÃ©sumÃ© ? Does a project on web-development count at all ?


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 23, 2012)

Stick with JAVA PHP comes no where near to java and u also need to be strong in DATA BASE becoz ir respective of your core skill database is used everywhere so interviewers expect u to be good with it , ur project is as good as u can explain it ,


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 23, 2012)

all financial applications(like Insurance,banking) are in J2EE.

And in India all farms are mostly dependent on financial service sector. So if you looking for a career in India then go for J2EE.


----------



## Amithansda (Jul 23, 2012)

As answered before stick to a platform and be master of it...
Companies will be asking about good OOPS concept...plymorphism virtual fns, delegates ,exeception handling blah blah...
Also good database knowledge is must...You need to know about application to database connection, manipulating database with from web page itself. And also try to know what is a industry standard to doit, I mean what is preferred by the professionals and Why.

I am a dot net developer, can't tell any specific answers on JAVA(didn't write a single line in JAVA), but whatever tips I told , it is applicable for every platform.


----------



## nbaztec (Jul 23, 2012)

Stick with J2EE, J2EE is in no way inferior to PHP, if not better where scalability is the prime factor.


----------



## crazylamhe (Jul 23, 2012)

@all : Thanks for all comments !
So, guess I will be going ahead with learning EJB, and databases in particular.

@avinandan012 and @amithansda : If I continue along the line, will I(as an undergrad) have too many opportunities. I mean, Java Enterprise is used by professionals, so they may prefer individuals with experience !


----------

